# HCG Levels After MC



## taichimom (Jul 5, 2013)

How quickly did your HCG levels drop after a MC? When do you ovulate? When did your first AF come?

I am starting this thread because after my m/c I was googling all around for this information and only found info here and there. I thought I would share my experiences in case someone finds the info useful. My disclaimer - every woman, and every miscarriage is different.

*1st m/c age 29; 5.5 weeks pregnant*

Spotted and bled off and on for 2 days, passed pregnancy on day 3, then just spotted a few days late

*HCG levels-*

Day 2 (from beginning of spotting)- 1100

Day 8(6 days from pregnancy passing) - 40

Day19 -0

AF Arrived 36 days after spotting began - I think I O'd around day 23.

*2nd m/c age 39 9.5 weeks pregnant*

Bled like period day 1; overnight heavy bleeding and clots; passed most of pregnancy on day 3. Bled and spotted for 10 days total

Day 1 (bleeding began) -35,000

Day 4 (day after passing most of pregnancy) - 7,000

Day 10 - 928

Day 23- 19

I don't think I O'd based on my temps, but I think AF arrived today - 28 days from start of bleeding.


----------



## delightedbutterfly (Oct 5, 2006)

What a great thread! I don't know all my numbers as I started bleeding before having any BETA's done. However I think this is a great thread for mama's who are going through the same thing in the future. I'm sorry for your losses. Hopefully some other mamas will be able to join in.


----------



## Birth Junky (Jun 14, 2004)

I didn't have HcG levels tested after my missed miscarriage and D&C a few weeks ago, but I DID take a home pregnancy test less than a week after the D&C and got a negative.

I have been taking daily ovulation predictor tests since day 8 (counting the D&C as day 1), so far all negative. I had NO bleeding after the day of my D&C, which my midwife thinks could mean I will get my cycle back sooner rather than later.


----------



## Myjenny (Jun 20, 2013)

This is how mine went:

39 years old, first mc.

8/14 12 weeks 'pregnant', never had an u/s. Began spotting, went to ER: no fetus, just a sac.
HCG at 3000
Weekly HCG draws...
1500 1 week
900 2 weeks
500 3 weeks
300 4 weeks
250 5 weeks
189 6 weeks
151 8 weeks

I didn't really bleed much at all, now 5weeks post mc, I am spotting thought it was AF, but never got flow. Now I'm barely spotting pink/brown, with an occasional teeny tiny clot. My partner and I have been having sex unprotected, so I have a shred of hope that maybe I'm pregnant again, but I guess time will tell. I just don't understand why the levels would slow down this last week. I go back in 5 days, will try to update.

UPDATE: skipped 7 week blood test, went back at 8 weeks, hcg only went down by 40 over two weeks. No more spotting, had ewcm for a few days, now breasts are tender. I think I may have O'd.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Good luck myjenny I had that last day of period spotting for months, got preg anyhow! Rainbows due in October!


----------



## Myjenny (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi, just updated my original entry.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't have hard numbers to add, but I thought I'd share, anyway. I had a natural miscarriage that started with spotting at 7w4d, and most of the placenta (I never saw a baby) passed two days later. I'm now 2 weeks out from that, and still got the faintest ghost of a positive on my HPT. I took HPTs Wednesday and Friday last week, and got very faint lines. I didn't think I could see anything fainter, but apparently I can! I don't want to waste any more HPTs, but I do really want to know that my hCG has gotten to zero, so I'm thinking I'll wait a week and test again. So far no O/AF for me.


----------



## kaliakra (Aug 24, 2013)

My levels starting with spotting:

Sept 12: 3200

Sept 14: 3970

Sept 26: 10


----------



## 6boys4me (Sep 25, 2013)

I was never told to come back in to check HCG. My MC was 2 weeks ago. I assumed I'd be down to 0 by now but it looks like some of you weren't at 2 weeks post mc.

My Dr. told me to wait one cycle to start trying again but no mention of HCG needing to be 0. Why does it need to be at 0? What happens if it isn't and you get pg?


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

I don't think you can get preg if there's too much hcg in your system. Wait for your first "normal" period, start temping. Then you'll know better.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Nothing "happens", but if you haven't established that your hCG is at zero, you don't know if a positive pregnancy test is a new pregnancy or just leftover hCG from your miscarriage.


----------



## taichimom (Jul 5, 2013)

Also if HCG remains high there could be retained placenta or rarely there could be an ectopic twin.

And if your hcg from the mc is high enough for a HPT to test positive and a few weeks later your first AF comes you might think that you just had a second m/c when you didn't just causing more upset.


----------



## 6boys4me (Sep 25, 2013)

Ah, I see. The Dr. did tell me to take a HPT until I get a negative. I haven't bothered with it but I guess I'll get one today just to see.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Just an addition.
I had my rainbow 12 days ago.
Got kidney stone, emerg tested me for
"Everything"... Hcg 4!
Odd my mc levels took longer to fall.


----------



## luckiest (Apr 29, 2009)

I had/am having continuous bleeding since a very early loss 25 days ago, and just had my hcg tested - it's 218. Going in again next week to make sure it's dropping.


----------

